# My OPK as HPT dpo experiment..will it be BFP???



## Charliemarina

Ok so as iv banned myself from POAS for 4 months now i decided if this cycle failed then next cycle id use OPK again so i ordered 50 online :yipee:, they came 3 days ago and they were just staring at me so.......as a true POAS whore i decided that i wanted to do an experiment and hopefuly it will work (providing i concieve this cycle :thumbup:), as i have sooooooo many opks now im going to and have been peeing on the opk with fmu since 5dpo, now i know 5dpo is to early to pick up anything but LH is lowest of a morning and hcg highest so i wanted to get my baseline "line" to go from to compare if its getting darker or staying the same, so im now 7dpo and have been poas since 5dpo they seem relatively the same in darkness but if honest there's not enough of them to form a comparison just yet, so every day im gonna post a new pic in here with the added opk for u all to help me obsess over, so ok here are the first 3 days from 5-7dpo
 



Attached Files:







Picture 2796.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 118









Picture 2797.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 100


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: charliemarina, I'll be stalking this very interesting thread hoping you get your BFP!


----------



## tinybutterfly

hahaha i know the pressure to get testing when you have so many

if i find the time i'll stick mine on a nicely organised paper like yours as well,
atm they're neatly organised on a piece of tp, glamourous!


----------



## Charliemarina

ha ha TB it was actually u that inspired this experiment what with u getting pos opks late in dpo and i remember playing with opk wen preg watching them go very very dark was great fun so thanks huns :winkwink:
also i used to use selotape to stick the opks but found it became quite tricky so now i use good old prit stick (glue for kids :rofl:) works really well too LOL.
yay i have stalkers already :yipee: xx


----------



## hb1

I've been thinking about doing similar with my cbfm sticks - as it shows the oestrogen line and I think that oestrogen continues in to pregnancy so my theory is that this line would stay around the same level if pg or would tail off in line with progesterone if not pg - I will let you know how my experiment goes and we can compare notes :)

hx


----------



## selina3127

ha good 1 i might try this lol x


----------



## Charliemarina

hb1 said:


> I've been thinking about doing similar with my cbfm sticks - as it shows the oestrogen line and I think that oestrogen continues in to pregnancy so my theory is that this line would stay around the same level if pg or would tail off in line with progesterone if not pg - I will let you know how my experiment goes and we can compare notes :)
> 
> hx


hey huns YAY u gonna join me and would love to compare notes especially if we both get :bfp: then the ladies can use this method too :)
also doesnt it cost loads for them sticks for CBFM and to use one a day for 10 odd days cnt be cheap?? xxxx


----------



## hb1

it was £14 for 20 - I was thinking about from 6dpo and every 2 days as progesterone test is 7dpo so assume that's seen to be the peak in a normal menstrual cycles - I just thought it was worth a shot and this way would only use about 4 sticks...... fxd hey!! :)


----------



## Loren

charlieeeeeee!!!!! i pee'd on opk but no luck so just gna keep peein from CD7-8 am CD5 know :D so if i get a positive do i BD that nite?because u OV like hourse after dont u :S o god i'm new to all of this and google is annoying me!!!xxx


----------



## Charliemarina

Loren said:


> charlieeeeeee!!!!! i pee'd on opk but no luck so just gna keep peein from CD7-8 am CD5 know :D so if i get a positive do i BD that nite?because u OV like hourse after dont u :S o god i'm new to all of this and google is annoying me!!!xxx

dont worry about google huns thats never ur friend if u have question regarding OPK, charting, bedding or actually anything ttc just ask me if i dnt know i will tell u and help u find out the answer babes xxxxx


----------



## Loren

thanx chick :) :hugs: :friends: xxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

xxxxxxx


----------



## WannaB

Ive done this experiment twice!:rofl:


----------



## Charliemarina

ok girls so here is todays opk in line with last 3 as promised dnt look to be changing yet :winkwink: but i hoping it will soon showing me we done it :yipee:
got some symptoms going on but there being ignored BAD BODY! ok so heres the pic........
 



Attached Files:







Picture 2798.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 40









Picture 2799.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 39


----------



## Dannib247

very interesting thread shall most def be stalking good luck for your bfp hun xx


----------



## KimmyB

charliemarina I think todays looks *slightly* darker?? Anyone else?


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ i agree, today looks darker


----------



## Charliemarina

u know what girls i just took another look at them on the paper and on here and i think i agree but u must remember they are opks and its very plausible for my LH to have been slightly higher this morning then last few days, but if it proceeds to darken yet more over next 2 days then i MAY test, but i do like to hold out till af is due but :yipee: cnt help but get excited thinking it may be hcg :blush:

TB- whats going on with u huns have u hecked CP and cm internally?? is there any blood up in there? as i find if not then af wont show that day for me if she gonna show usually a cp check i will get some on finger and i know she coming in hours?? if nothing then OMG great sign keep testing huns :flow:


----------



## Charliemarina

oh and also ladies i had a dip in temp yesterday and now today its the highest its been post ov....ok fair do its only 0.1 higher than the highest temp b4 today but it higher :yipee: must hang onto hope :rofl: xx


----------



## selina3127

i agree looks darker xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

no blood up there, but the position of it worries me, it's low, closed and firm... i keep reading it should be high, closed and soft when pregnant

still getting dark opk's though (not as dark as two days ago but i didn't test with fmu today and yesterday)

i made my paper sheet to make a opk vs hpt thingy like you.... but i can't find pritt LOL (or any glue for that matter, guess it's still in the boxes from moving haha)


----------



## Charliemarina

hey TB huns. Ok what i dnt get though about ur opks is this .....if they were picking up HCG wen pos them 2 days why would they now go light again, wen u preg hcg continues to rise i remember my first opk when doing one in preg being a pos like ov right then 3 days later omg the test line wa nearly black and control line was very very faint due to dye being all in test line, ok can i ask huns u see the days u got pos opk did u get the line on ur hpt too?, if so it could be that it was chemical :cry: and thats now why hcg dropping and opks gone light again? so confusing huns i cnt imagine how u feeling, ok so if tomorrow comes and no af u must test again as they ur technically 1 day late for af at 15dpo xxxx will be keeping eye on ya huns :winkwink: xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

well the one that was positive or nearly postive was two days ago with fmu.
the day after i took one at 5pm, and after drinking alot, so it was diluted, obviously fainter then,
today's test was done around noon and is about as dark as the one before the positive one

will test again tomorrow with fmu instead, see what that does...
is 15dpo officially late? i never knew that... shouldn't cry victory too soon, i've had LP's of 16 days before,
but never cycles longer than 30 days (not in the past two years anyway)


----------



## Charliemarina

well in a docs eyes being 15dpo is officially late yes BUT normally many women dont know there LP so they use 14 as a last day of LP as its the most common LP length, but ur saying ur LP can be 16 days sometimes this would mean ur not technically late then till 17dpo, also if u oved later than usual huns then ur cycle will be a few days longer xxxx
defo test with OPK always with FMU huns as LH is lowest in morning urine so HCG will shine through better :winkwink:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm stalking this and might join in! I have 9 OPKs left this month. I think I'm done testing for O. I'm pretty sure I missed my surge! LOL So, I'll start using them again at 7dpo to see what I can see! :) Hopefully we'll all get positive results this month!


----------



## Charliemarina

Megg33k said:


> I'm stalking this and might join in! I have 9 OPKs left this month. I think I'm done testing for O. I'm pretty sure I missed my surge! LOL So, I'll start using them again at 7dpo to see what I can see! :) Hopefully we'll all get positive results this month!


YAY meg, will u also post ur pics here oh please please please :)

this will be great fun and defo something to do this boring 2ww lol xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Yes ma'am! I'll definitely be posting them! :) We have about a week or so to wait for my pics to start showing up though! :)


----------



## Charliemarina

Megg33k said:


> Yes ma'am! I'll definitely be posting them! :) We have about a week or so to wait for my pics to start showing up though! :)

yay thats fine huns i will keep everyone entertained with mine for now ;), come on ladies u all know u want do this with us in ur 2ww, anyone else??? :rofl:


----------



## Loren

elooooo sweety, how r u today????xxxx


----------



## Charliemarina

i ok huns, just chilling at moment waiting for kids bedtime at 8 :yipee: house all clean :laundry: all done so now time for a :wine: maybe just the one though ;) :blush: and bit of TV, how are u today huns? sorry havent replied to ur PM will do soon as kiddies in bed sweetie :winkwink: xxx


----------



## Loren

Charliemarina said:


> i ok huns, just chilling at moment waiting for kids bedtime at 8 :yipee: house all clean :laundry: all done so now time for a :wine: maybe just the one though ;) :blush: and bit of TV, how are u today huns? sorry havent replied to ur PM will do soon as kiddies in bed sweetie :winkwink: xxx


same hereee, but not drinking tonight.....my cousins got a babysitter for ther 10week old lil girl and cuming to mine (i secretly wanted the baby here mor than r craig and his gf haha) but were playing come dine with me haha its our turn tomorow so maken them a meal and few drinks then ther staying here for the night.haha fingers crossed u wont b aloud to have any drinks for 9months!!!!okey doke huni no rush :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

and as i sed on another thread.....I HOPE WERE ALL WAKING UP EASTER MORNING HEAVING AT THE SMELL AND SIGHT OF EASTER EGGS haha!!!FX'd!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :dust::dust::dust::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Loren said:


> .I HOPE WERE ALL WAKING UP EASTER MORNING HEAVING AT THE SMELL AND SIGHT OF EASTER EGGS haha!!!FX'd!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :dust::dust::dust::hugs:

I second that notion! :thumbup:


----------



## Charliemarina

Loren said:


> Charliemarina said:
> 
> 
> i ok huns, just chilling at moment waiting for kids bedtime at 8 :yipee: house all clean :laundry: all done so now time for a :wine: maybe just the one though ;) :blush: and bit of TV, how are u today huns? sorry havent replied to ur PM will do soon as kiddies in bed sweetie :winkwink: xxx
> 
> 
> same hereee, but not drinking tonight.....my cousins got a babysitter for ther 10week old lil girl and cuming to mine (i secretly wanted the baby here mor than r craig and his gf haha) but were playing come dine with me haha its our turn tomorow so maken them a meal and few drinks then ther staying here for the night.haha fingers crossed u wont b aloud to have any drinks for 9months!!!!okey doke huni no rush :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> and as i sed on another thread.....I HOPE WERE ALL WAKING UP EASTER MORNING HEAVING AT THE SMELL AND SIGHT OF EASTER EGGS haha!!!FX'd!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :dust::dust::dust::hugs:Click to expand...

and i third that notion too :thumbup:, sadly i cannot get out of sickness in fact i suffer a condition not many know about called hypremesis its awful and i normally end up in hospital for at least a week in first trimester, its a sickness condition where ur stomach will not tolerate ANYTHING be it food or even water, whereas normal morning sickness can usually be subsided for a while with eating some dry food hypremesis is nothing like that, with my daughter i got so dehydrated that i collapsed and woke in hosp on a drip, baby was fine but i was on verge of becoming a dried prune, thank fully after 5 days on a constant fluid drip and some good safe anti sickness pills and i was fine soon as 11-12 weeks hits in back on track no sickness feeling great.....cant say im looking forward to that again but OMG bring it on baby!!!!!! EASTER SICKNESS HERE WE COME :rofl:

ok so im getting some more twinges and cramping but im trying to ignore it, bit early for af cramps but not counting on it being a sign just yet :winkwink: so girls what u think of my chart and that dip at 7dpo?? xx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm loving the dip! I hate that the 2ww takes 2 weeks... I know, I know... It's right there in the name, WTF do I expect? lol


----------



## aussiettc

this thread is so much fun. I think i'm addicted to stalking it to brighten up my day. I'm on cd12 or 13 and no sign of O. I think i'm a lost cause though cause i usually have irregular cycles. the last 4 have been 6wks, 5wks, 3wks annd 4 wks. Can't work out when i O so i'll be poas for the rest of my life urghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

so love reading this post though heheheehe Easter sickness would be great, then i wouldn't have to cancel my chriatmas plans


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh, ooh... I think O is over!!! I'm pretty sure I'm about 2hpo (hours past ovulation)!!! That means I can start using OPKs in about a week! I'll see if I'm right in the morning. I hope that's what the stabbing pains were tonight!


----------



## Charliemarina

Megg33k said:


> Ooh, ooh... I think O is over!!! I'm pretty sure I'm about 2hpo (hours past ovulation)!!! That means I can start using OPKs in about a week! I'll see if I'm right in the morning. I hope that's what the stabbing pains were tonight!

morning meg huns yay for ov being over and ur 2ww starts, ohh i cnt wait for ur opks too YAY...well my opk is very faint today but im not worried at all, firstly i wee'ed 2 hours earlier than normal and secondly i know it wont go truely pos till after a hcg would tell me anyways but i gonna try wait till these go pos b4 testing, will do pic in 2 secs just sticking test down xxxxx
megg huns did u bed during ur pains or b4 or after, YAY catch that eggy chicken xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I did last night, which was before the O pains... and I'm going to tonight (its 2:45am here) before I sleep! Also planning on tomorrow as well... just to be safe! Hoping for a temp shift in the morning! If it popped this evening, then I should still have time to get some extra swimmers to it! Hoping, hoping, hoping!


----------



## Charliemarina

oh well done chick and yes u defo have some more time to get some more lil swimmers in go for it huns u be covered nicely , oh cnt wait for ur testing to come to now yay xxx

ok so starting to wake up a bit now think it time to take and post pic of opks again lolxxx


----------



## Charliemarina

ok so here the pic, kids been driving me mad just got chance to sit pic it and upload it, todays is alot lighter than the rest not too worried though as i wee'ed very early compared to normal and its only 9dpo i not stressing BUT today i got this weird feeling i just feel "pregnant" its really odd and im loving my temps going up slowly again hoping this time it actually means something for me yay so heres pic as promised and Megg cnt wait for urs this week gonna be so slow :hissy: :rofl:......
 



Attached Files:







9dpo.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 40









9dpo2.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 43


----------



## tinybutterfly

keeping everything crossed for you!!!!!!!


----------



## littlebabyboy

this happend to me, i kept getting positive OPK's like over a week after ovulating, but i was getting positive opks and negative hpt's those days and then eventually i stopped using the opk's as they were wrecking my head and a few days later got my bfp!!! sounds hopeful tho, i know i was told this when i asked this question a few months ago and it proved true for me!! good luck!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Loving your chart, honey! I'm pretty pissed at mine right now. Maybe it happened late enough in the evening that it decided to drop instead of going up? I dunno... but I'm not a happy bunny right now! :(


----------



## TripleB

Nice looking ID on your chart charlie and as you are already a Mummy I'm counting "feeling pregnant" as a very good sign!

Megg - hpo?!!! Are you trying to make the 2WW even longer?! By my rubbish maths 2WW would be 336hpo! 

Oh to be in the 2WW with you guys...

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Holy bejeezus @ 336hpo! Let's not count in hpo anymore, shall we? LOL After my temp this morning... I dunno what the hell to think anymore! :( Better go up A LOT tomorrow!


----------



## aussiettc

i think the hpo need to be totally dropped it sound like it will never come.

Fx you get a good result onn there test


----------



## Charliemarina

well ladies opk today is darker again was light yesterday but not sure if means anything, going to me dads for dinner will post pics wen home for ya all :winkwink: hope ya all have nice relaxing sunday :flow: xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

i hope it means something!!!! it should!!!

what is hpo???


----------



## Megg33k

I was counting in HOURS past ovulation! It was sort of a joke.. a very scary joke! Can you imagine if that's how we all counted it?


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ LOL hahahaha i seeeee!!! 
couldn't figure it out, was like "hours per... hmm what else starts with o" and "harry potter something?"

i agree, hpo is depressing


----------



## Charliemarina

ha ha ha ha ha HPO that funny, megg u do know how to keep us girls smiling dont you huns :friends:

ok so i didnt update with pics yesterday so gonna do yesterdays and todays in this post ok here we go im not seeing much change if honest but in my body i bloody am, boobs hurt (never for af) totally moody OH is NOT my friend today :rofl: well we will see im assuming af WILL come as not to be gutted after failing this experiment :rofl: ok pics.....

first 2 pics are yesterdays opk added second 2 are this mornings added.....
 



Attached Files:







Picture 2810.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 28









Picture 2811.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 30









Picture 2816.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 39









Picture 2817.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 79


----------



## Becci_Boo86

WOW they are getting darker for sure hun!! how exciting!! hows u 2day hun?

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Todays is much clearer than yesterdays!! Fingers crossed for you hun!


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! I don't know what you're talking about! Those are definitely getting darker!!! :hugs:


----------



## Charliemarina

Megg33k said:


> OMG! I don't know what you're talking about! Those are definitely getting darker!!! :hugs:

now its dry it defo does look darker but they are opks i cant set my heart on them right now can i huns? it will be sad to see af if i do and iv done that for 16 months now i dont like it makes me all :wacko:

ok so im 11dpo and here is what im having....

not much cm anymore (that never looks a good sign as in preg i ALWAYS get it :()

boobs are tender at times defiantly but i dont usually get this for af so YAY

im very moody i mean i woke with the biggest strop on this morning and emotional too crying at things on TV that aint even sad :rofl:

not sure on temp being high today might have nap in bit with lil one and temp after that but i know it will be very inaccurate just better than no temp :winkwink: lol

ok so if i wake tomorrow with a high temp still and a darker opk i will test for sure, af due from tomorrow till 15dpo so heres [-o&lt; that its :bfp:


----------



## Megg33k

No, hun... I know you can't completely count on them... but it's more in your favor to see them getting darker than not! I'm surely hoping this month is for you! :hugs:

P.S. I can't help but look at your little "Come on.. 2nd line" blinkie and see how early I can start to see the other pink line develop! I think it makes my line eye even worse! LOL


----------



## Charliemarina

haha oh megg u do crack me up :rofl:

ok so megg this is mainly for u but for all u girls obsess over ok so i caved and tested with OPK again with SMU this is what i got first pic is the opk alone then next pic is the new opk under this morning what ya think???? still not excited :wacko: bet its just my LH its always bloody there :hissy:
 



Attached Files:







Picture 2827.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 11









Picture 2830.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! That's getting SUPER close to positive! I sure hope it's HCG! That would be SO exciting to see it unfold like this! :hugs:


----------



## KimmyB

I agree with Megg! That is looking so gooood! I hope it's HcG! Fingers crossed!


----------



## fluffyblue

My BFP was confirmed via OPK in November last year so it can be done and it did look like yours thats what made me get a digi !


----------



## Charliemarina

ok so here is todays opk in line with others, its darker but nothing major and i took a stupid hpt that had a dissapering test line me and my lil sis (18) both saw this line then bang looked evap in about 1 min flat still does and so faint cnt even pic it :hissy:....well test again tomorrow with fmu on frer i hope here are opks for now.....
 



Attached Files:







Picture 2829.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 43









Picture 2830.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 42


----------



## debgreasby

Def getting darker! Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## Worrisome

I did the same thing with opks (thread in preg gallery) I only did 3 and noticed it was getting darker, so poas (like you do) and got a bfp. So it does work.
Charliemarina there looking fab, good luck hun

Oh and thanks and big hugs for the idea :hugs:


----------



## Charliemarina

thing is though they do get darker towards af to as LH rises a bit just b4 that so im finding them very hard to have confidence in TBH! hoping that this test was just too faint for eyes and that the instant evap was not evap and just start of bfp coz i used silly wee to do it with lol xxx


----------



## Worrisome

Yes thats true didnt think about that. I wasnt due, I tested at 6dpo (silly I know) and kept seeing something but put it down to evap. Then 8dpo I got the bfp, after doing the opks.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/288691-thought-id-share-my-opk-hpt.html


----------



## Charliemarina

Worrisome said:


> Yes thats true didnt think about that. I wasnt due, I tested at 6dpo (silly I know) and kept seeing something but put it down to evap. Then 8dpo I got the bfp, after doing the opks.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/288691-thought-id-share-my-opk-hpt.html


had a look ur thread huns funnily enough was looking at it yesterday weird thing is my opks even b4 ov i always get a line kinda like first ones i did at about 3-4-5dpo thats normal for me all cycle round till ov i just really hope this hpt i got is a pos not evap i dnt egt why a evap line would happen in 30 secs flat how is that possible :hissy: just my luck and my F****ng evap making piss :dohh:


----------



## Worrisome

What make hpt was it hun?


----------



## Megg33k

OMG, Worrisome! CONGRATS!!! :hugs:


----------



## Charliemarina

Worrisome said:


> What make hpt was it hun?

it was an answer brand huns looks exactly like frer but without words written on the stick telling you preg or not preg, why what ya thinking huns do u think my wee wasnt held long enough?? why would it do that i never seen evap b4 1 min up seriously??? :shrug: i actually getting pissed off now :hissy:


also i have tender boobs (new even for af)
seriously wanna kill OH but he is being fasty too :(
and temps are going up higher have a look, bloody TTC im seriously not happy right now girls :cry:

EDIT: i found a pic of the box here u go huns it this crap one which i actually found fab a year ago...:hissy:
 



Attached Files:







answer_pregnancy_test_-double_28077.jpg
File size: 8.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WannaB

Im confused, okay not hard! :rofl: You got a line within a minute, it stayed right??? We need a piccy to ponder over, thats sounding like a bfp missy!


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah... I'm agreeing with Michelle! I don't think an evap can form in less than a minute. In fact, that's the opposite of an evap!!! I also require a pic of the actual test lines! I say BFP!


----------



## Charliemarina

ok so right maybe i explained wrong here is what happened im so blonde :wacko:

right i Pee'd on the hpt right and as it went over test line i instantly saw a line which stayed until the control line was visible too. then i ran u stairs to my sister shouting omg we done it again only to find what looked exactly like an evap it was bloody odd girls, it still looks evap but defo not picable its tooooo light iv tried :hissy: im saying evap till iv got this test today and got result on that, having to hold fmu now for 2 hours till i get test oh this is gonna be fun :rofl:


----------



## KimmyB

Good look Charlie!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm still claiming its a BFP! LOL Good luck with today test! Hold in that FMU! Be strong! :rofl:


----------



## Worrisome

Megg33k said:


> I'm still claiming its a BFP! LOL Good luck with today test! Hold in that FMU! Be strong! :rofl:


Omg Megg, when did you get back on here :hugs: thanks lovely.

Charliemarina, why not piccie it and we can try and get our best squinty eyes on


----------



## ineedaseed

i am following this thread hun and really hope this is it for you xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Worrisome said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I'm still claiming its a BFP! LOL Good luck with today test! Hold in that FMU! Be strong! :rofl:
> 
> 
> Omg Megg, when did you get back on here :hugs: thanks lovely.
> 
> Charliemarina, why not piccie it and we can try and get our best squinty eyes onClick to expand...

I've been back for some time now! I haven't seen you around though! I'm sticking mainly to the TTCAL forum. I don't feel right in the normal TTC area. I venture out there once in a while... but not for long and run screaming back into here! LOL


----------



## claire911

Just read the whole thread!!! Good luck poppet :hugs:


----------



## KatienSam

i got my BFP after using OPK's to test like this. they never got really really dark like a HPT but i did see them getting darker and wondered why i was permanently ovulating :lol: then someone said they pick up HCG as well so i got a HPT and it was positive. Unfortunately it has just ended in MC but it defo does work to detect pregnancy! Good luck :) xx


----------



## Charliemarina

well ladies ....... i held FMU and i got :bfn: just awaiting af now got some cramping going on :hissy: just wish she would show now so can start again if she dont show then will test again, got not even an evap today so that test i took was just shit :rofl: will update if she shows ladies hope she stays away the bitch :(


----------



## Megg33k

Oh no! Rubbish :bfn:!!! :hugs: Still plenty of time, honey! Plenty!!!


----------



## Charliemarina

Megg33k said:


> Oh no! Rubbish :bfn:!!! :hugs: Still plenty of time, honey! Plenty!!!


with bfn at 13dpo huns i highly doubt im preg im not going to torture myself by holding loads of hope just gonna wait for her show and if she dont it might be nice surprise, im feeling af cramps and really moody so thinkin she on route very very soon, it ok though megg i be waiting for u to be posting ur opks as hpts into this thread now keep me going through the 2ww to ov :winkwink:


----------



## Megg33k

Charliemarina said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Oh no! Rubbish :bfn:!!! :hugs: Still plenty of time, honey! Plenty!!!
> 
> 
> with bfn at 13dpo huns i highly doubt im preg im not going to torture myself by holding loads of hope just gonna wait for her show and if she dont it might be nice surprise, im feeling af cramps and really moody so thinkin she on route very very soon, it ok though megg i be waiting for u to be posting ur opks as hpts into this thread now keep me going through the 2ww to ov :winkwink:Click to expand...

Aww! :hugs: I hope you're wrong... How's that? LOL

I'll start posting mine in about 3 days... Well... sort of! I'm out of town with my family all weekend... So, I might have to wait until Monday. I don't know if I can let them know how weird I am! :rofl:


----------



## Charliemarina

oh ur not weird huns ur a normal TTC woman :rofl:

to be honest huns iv been preg so many time i just know i would have bfp by now i have 2 kids 1 of them was early bfp other i had 3 periods with a neg HPT and found out at 15 weeks gone (first baby) now since my first iv had 3 early pos tests (b4 12dpo) and last bfp was 15dpo and very very faint so im using that instance as a one off and i usually get earlier bfps, oh i dnt know i just feel like real shit, af cramps in back and in shit mood, come on af show ur shitty face :(


----------



## Megg33k

You could stay positive that it could take until 15dpo though! At least keep a shred of hope until she flies in to ruin it all! Look at your avatar! It says "I don't give up"!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... I can't really start doing this well until Monday... but I thought I'd do one today, for fun!

It's really negative... but the terribly faint line that did come up started to come up immediately. That's odd for me. I've been having to wait a couple of minutes for ANY LINE to show up at all on this particular brand. So, that's definitely different! I took one of a different brand too... but we won't have anything to compare it to since its the last one I had left! I'll try to get a good pic... but there's no natural light out yet... 5am here... Hopefully I can before I leave though!


----------



## Charliemarina

yay we have meggs first test :yipee: post wen can huns, af got me last night/this morning GUTTED and yay for the line huns hoping it start of something beany :winkwink:


----------



## Megg33k

I saw! Gutted for you! :(

I think the lines being faint at 6dpo is probably a better sign than them being dark at this point! LOL So, FX'd that it gets darker and darker and eventually a BFP!


----------



## Charliemarina

everything crosses for u huns even legs for now DAMD af :rofl: got feeling it ur month huns and u need be the one who completes this experiment now for us.....no pressure or anything :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

Right! No pressure! :rofl: I do still have a good feeling about this month! That's weird for me! LOL


----------



## WannaB

Damn it woman just pee on a hpt!!! Im sick of this opk game, I want to see the real deal!!!!!:haha: TEST! TEST! TEST! TEST!


----------



## aussiettc

charlieso sorry that AF came:hugs::nope:, maybe you could post another pick of all you tests and give a little overview of the results, kinda like a sumation of everything and then well see if they do work or not.

Also cause i have such long cycles i'm going to be continually testing with OPK through out just to double check i get O time right.
i'll keep posting my results to just for something to do:thumbup:


----------



## tinybutterfly

ohnooo! booo af!

i think this was my first and last time doing that experiment,
like you said, it might have been a chemical, but that's something i rather hadn't known


----------



## Megg33k

Michelle - NO! :rofl:

TB - Nah... Just tell yourself that its that LH surge that people can get before AF! No reason to torture yourself by believing its anything else! :hugs:


----------



## WannaB

I agree with Megg TB, I get postive ones all the time before af comes so its totally normal and doesnt indicate a chem at all.

PS Megg should test!:rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

Michelle - BAD! BAD! *slaps your hand* NO! LOL


----------



## WannaB

:rofl: Wheres the little sulky face emoticon!:haha:


----------



## tinybutterfly

no, but i had a slightly positive hpt that day too, i doubt LH surges do that?


----------



## Megg33k

Why do you have to go and be so logical, TB! Let's pretend it was a bum test? :hugs: Positive, happy thoughts! xx

P.S. Pissed that I haven't been able to pee on a single damn OPK since Friday! :(


----------



## tinybutterfly

hehehehe being logical is my second nature lol, i'll try to pretend it was nothing now,
then once i have my baby i will then again aknowledge it


how come you haven't been able to? no opk's in the house?


----------



## Megg33k

There are OPKs in my house... but I'm in a hotel 2.5 hours away from my house! Away with my family this weekend! WANT.TO.PEE.ON.A.STICK!


----------



## tinybutterfly

aaaw!!! i understand!

look on the bright side... you saved up a few now, means extra days of testing ahead!


----------



## Charliemarina

oh megg god it must be killing u....but are you having a nice time??

omg my af has gone near enough and im only in the morning of cd3 wow she was good to me this cycle lets hope ov sooner for it :winkwink:
so megg when u bk chick? tomorrow are we expecting a poas pic???? :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

TB - That's true! For sure! :)

Charlie - I'm having a great time... except that I slept through about half of last night! I went to bed at 7:00pm! EEP! Slept through until 3:30am (technically 4:30am due to DST that just started) this morning though. I needed that!!! I'll be home some time this evening. You CAN expect OPK pics tomorrow! :winkwink:


----------



## aussiettc

so i have been contuing to use my OPK just to get an idea of me cycle and will posts the picks in like a week cause DH took the camera with him and i dont have a camera on my phone. I think i might be able to get them up sooner though if i can borrow a camera from someone.:thumbup:

Anyway i poas today and it came up with the clearest positive. Does that mean i might be O'ing again? My temps like 36.2 degrees. I dont understand before when i though i o'ed it was like 35.7. :dohh:
This has me so lost!!! i though i o'ed on tuesday night or wednesday morning not 100% sure cause i got sick on tuesday night and didn't take my second test. that is only cd 15 or 16 which would put me at 5 or 6dpo. 

would it be to soon to have HCG in my system? surely i couldn't be pregnant and thats effecting my tests? i am having tiny and i mean tiny little niggling pains on my side.. Maybe i want to be pregnant so bad i'm making symptoms up.


----------



## Mummytofour

Aussie....God thats really confusing eh?!:shrug:

All I know is that you do get another LH surge before af, but that would mean your cycle will be alot shorter than your norm?

I know what you mean about niggly pains early on. I had strange sensations like about 30 needles pricking me in my uterus at 3dpo! Got really excited then got back to reality again!! LOL!!!:dohh:

Lets hope its a BFP for both of us nigglers!!!:happydance:


----------



## aussiettc

i know i'm like ok i'm having niggles on my left then hours later its on the right.

Did another OPK and this one came up negative. i give up i think i'll put it down to a dud test and not get my hopes up. As much as i'ld love a BFP i dont think i can get my hopes up to be let dont again after laast month. So i'm sticking with the dud test idea and pains down to just cause i'm missing DH.:coffee:

cant wait only 6 days till hes back home again. WARNING TMI ALERT. i'm so horney i think i might just jump him in the garage when he pulls up!!!:haha:


----------



## bellaxan

hmm wanted to add that altho OPK were totally useless for me ( i mean literally accoring to them, i didnt ovulate for a whole year and i was pregnant twice in that time!) i have successfully used OPK as HPT. and they were +ve before the HPT ones were. (talking about the test strips you get 10 for £1 on eaby) they do work as HPT and on the same wee sample they gave a + when HPT gave a neg. i rushed out and got a first responce and it was +ve and im now 11 weeks.


----------



## Mummytofour

aussiettc said:


> i know i'm like ok i'm having niggles on my left then hours later its on the right.
> 
> Did another OPK and this one came up negative. i give up i think i'll put it down to a dud test and not get my hopes up. As much as i'ld love a BFP i dont think i can get my hopes up to be let dont again after laast month. So i'm sticking with the dud test idea and pains down to just cause i'm missing DH.:coffee:
> 
> cant wait only 6 days till hes back home again. WARNING TMI ALERT. i'm so horney i think i might just jump him in the garage when he pulls up!!!:haha:

I know what you mean!! First on one side then the other...what the hell is going on in there?!!!!:haha:

As for TMI WARNING....:rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

Took my 2nd OPK of the experiment today. There's SOMETHING on it... which is a bloody miracle with these tests! I bought 15 of them (20mIU) from early-pregnancy-tests.com and I barely even got a fecking line on one all month. Like... getting ANY line... that's what got marked as positive on my FF chart. Did I O? Uhm... yeah... think so! :dohh:

So, pics of Friday's and today's to come soon. I have to take the OH to work and then grab some brekkie! Then, I'll come home and take some piccies!


----------



## Megg33k

Okay.. Pics! 

For comparison, pre-ov OPKs!

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2691/4405279804_9543f934f8_o.jpg

Friday and today!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4016/4434840649_dc58a9ca4a_b.jpg

What I'm saying is that I DID ovulate... so if I ever get anything of substance on one of these, it will be a miracle! LOL If not, it could speak more to the tests being crap than to the level of hormones in my body!

EDIT: Order switched for chronological continuity!


----------



## Loren

r they preg tests?xxx o no i rushed into thinking they wer haha just read back sorry lol. xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, I wish! LOL Maybe in a couple days though!!!


----------



## Loren

i got all excited for u and rit a big post then realised read back and had to write over it haha i really hope i'm writing that post i rit before again wen u poas!!!!!!!! :S all the luck in the world sweety :hugs: :dust: xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Loren! I have a good feeling about it all... I think you might be :D

Hoping to be writing one to you in 2 weeks! :)


----------



## TripleB

I don't know how Megg, but you've managed to make a photo of three OPKs look artistic! Methinks they are not your friend - have you shown them your chart?! You need to beat them into submussion girly (like that disagreable FF!). Anyway, on the basis that they are failing to detect LH for you, I reckon the second photo (less artistic - must try harder!) looks likes like a load of BFPs! x


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! I tried to make them as pretty as possible... :rofl:

I don't know why the hell they haven't worked at all! I mean... the "positive" ones before O were the ones that had SOMETHING in the test area. Never even close to the same as the other line. They're supposed to be 20mIU! WTF?!?! I don't know what to think!

The bottom test in the new pic does have SOME little bit of a line on it. SORTA! The sun isn't out... so its hard to see it in the pic. I take that as a moderately okay sign! The top test in the new pic is ALMOST as dark as I've ever seen that brand for me. My "positives" on that brand have only ever been slightly darker than that! I'm starting to think I was the wrong one to do this experiment! :rofl:


----------



## TripleB

Oh hang on a minute - I had your photos around the wrong way. So the top pic is now and the bottom pic is for ovulation. Well, in that case the now ones are looking a lot better than the ov ones and on the basis that you definately ovulated I'd say LOOKING GOOD! x


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah.. The top ones are Friday and today... the bottom ones are BEFORE O! See the "dpo" and the "CD" on them? The CD ones are the days before ovulation... the dpo ones are the recent ones! :rofl: So confusing! I hate TTC!


----------



## TripleB

Megg33k said:


> Yeah.. The top ones are Friday and today... the bottom ones are BEFORE O! See the "dpo" and the "CD" on them? The CD ones are the days before ovulation... the dpo ones are the recent ones! :rofl: So confusing! I hate TTC!

I know, I'm an idiot - you would think I would have spotted the dpo/CD thing by now! I was bamboozled by the artistry! I think that the right way round they are looking promising! x


----------



## Megg33k

I'm wondering if I should switch the order now... hmmm... Pre-O should go before Post-O! Hmmm!

Okay.. I switched the order of them! Ya know, to confuse you even more! LOL

And, for comparison... The top OPK in this picture is MY version of a "positive" on that brand that I did Friday! These are from Dec though!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4011/4435795754_7d2bd4035b.jpg


----------



## Charliemarina

hey megg huns, i got say yes they looking positive defo could be onto something sticky here keep testing and posting them pics huns. :friends: :flow:

iv also thrown thermom out window for this cycle and am just going to opk but the day i get the pos opk i gonna temp the morning after as i know my ov day temp range and can just confirm the opk is right by that although opks have never been wrong for me b4 and i get a fantastic pos everytime i ov but think the temp is just for my own piece of mind :winkwink:, iv done this coz i need to relax for me temps in post ov mean absolutely nothing every chart iv got looks promising apart from the one that i got preg on in jan this year so i feel if i take the temping out of it i may just be able to relax and wait for af to be late rather than being "ooooo that temp is good" at 9dpo and stupidly going out for a hpt :hissy: so chill time for me, sorry megg huns this month i cannot be stalked but i will be posting my pos opk in here around cd19 for fun :wohoo: roll on ov xxx


----------



## Worrisome

Ah just checking this thead. Sorry evil witch got you Charliemarina. Megg looks good hun fingers crossed for you


----------



## Megg33k

Awww! I guess I'll have to find someone else to stalk this time! LOL I think less stress sounds fab though! :hugs:

Now, if I can just get an OPK to go even SLIGHTLY positive! LOL


----------



## Charliemarina

Megg33k said:


> Awww! I guess I'll have to find someone else to stalk this time! LOL I think less stress sounds fab though! :hugs:
> 
> Now, if I can just get an OPK to go even SLIGHTLY positive! LOL

:rofl: come on opk dont let us down we need this experiment completed tell them sticks megg!!!!!! :rofl:

yeah less stress is defo the way to go for me this cycle, to be honest at first and for first year even temping was fun but now after 3 MC's and millions of failed cycles its not so fun anymore just depressing if anything so none of that for me this month just opks to obsess over cant not know my ov day it has be temps or opks LOL!

so megg im set on u taking another opk tomorrow lady! dont let me down now :mrgreen: :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, I'll take another one tomorrow! No worries! I still have like 4 or 5! LOL Plus, I have 2 of the dip strip types from Oz! I could use those too! :D


----------



## fluffyblue

Funnily enough Charlie ive just posted a thread with exactly the same sentiments, 22 months TTC and 5 miscarriages Ive had enough, ive learnt so much on BNB but all the things like temping updating FF, symptom spotting etc - does my head in !

So im taking a break, gonna get my social life back get pissed now and again, take the kids to theme parks, maybe even join a gym and do some exercise ! 

Good luck in your journey xx

Now MEGG ! I started doing the OPK thing from CD3 and it went really dark to CD6 then started getting lighter so I stopped cus I knew it wasnt happening ! Its good though that yours are getting darker !! Definately a good sign ! Hope its your month hunni, keep in touch via FB Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I will for sure, Heather! Enjoy your more relaxed life! :hugs: You definitely deserve it!


----------



## aussiettc

Megg - love you picks. If you need someone to stalk i'm avaliable, i could become your little aprentice:haha: "teach me everything you know master":thumbup:

i did another OPK last night and it came up negative, so i just put neg in my chart. stupid positive test. I'm going insane temping and OPK that i cant understand its crazy. If anyone wants to look at my chart i'ld be happy for some advice. My DH says i'm stressing more than when i was studying and i need to stop. I think i have to much time on my hands. Oh well cooking lasagna today. Have the sauce bubbling away since yesturday. When my friend gets here we'll be making fresh pasta and a cheese sauce. Man i love fresh lasagna:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Sure, I'll take an apprentice! :) C'mon, hun! Not sure what to make of your chart just yet though! Hmmm...


----------



## Megg33k

Today's OPK!

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2710/4437623045_1a72b5a528.jpg


----------



## Charliemarina

do i see a line???? im sure i do megg am i right?? ohh this could so be good, ok question megg have u tested with opks b4 upto af coming ? do u get the darkeing line the closer af get or the surge b4 af like i do coz if not this soooooooooooo looks good :yipee:

mine were very fooling the faded in day by day from 6dpo to quite dark day b4 af came them day after that test she showed so thinking opk as hpt not so good for me but i have got a fab piccy from a year ago in a thread i done i also state my dpo wen took them so be good for u see megg here is the thread huns https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-ovulation-test-gallery/92376-used-opk-hpt-look-works-lol.html make sure u scroll to test at bottom of first page at 18dpo its fab :mrgreen: think first one is 10dpo xx


----------



## Megg33k

Whoa! That's one hell of a picture from 18dpo! LOL Nice!!!

That is definitely a line! Its the first time I've gotten much of any line at all on this brand. I barely had anything prior to O, if you noticed in the pics! Its the darkest I've seen all cycle... oddly! As far as if I get a surge before AF... I know that I've taken OPKs prior to AF before (but not regularly like I am now, iykwim)... I don't ever remember them being surge like before AF before... definitely not a darker line that I got prior to O. So, maybe it's good?


----------



## TripleB

Hey Megg - I def see the line! I really think that on the basis OPKs are so pants for you that this has to be a positive sign i.e. getting any line at all in the 2ww. It looks about the right darkness for a BFP on an HPT for 10dpo (I assume we can make that comparison seeing as both OPKs and HPTs pick up HCG?). It's a tricky one hun - loving the experimentation but don't let it get you down. x


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! I'm sure you're right! I just know I'm supposed to test in the morning and I was hoping to have a more sure sign by now. But I think AF is technically due on Thurs. Maybe I should wait another 2 days and test Friday? What do you think girls?


----------



## TripleB

From an obsessive POAS-er turned chart-stalker - and on the advice of charliemarina believe it or not (bad girl for starting this experiment!) - I would try and wait it out for temps staying high / AF no-show and test Friday. x


----------



## Megg33k

That makes sense! Michelle is going to have my head for waiting though! LOL


----------



## nicholatmn

Wait Meg... so are you using the OPKs to detect pregnancy or do you not think you've ovulated?! I'm so confused :(


edit: nevermind :flower: The thread would tell me it's for an HPT. :dohh:


----------



## Martine31

Sorry to sound nagative however in the run up to af you would expect a small amout of LH, so I really dont think you can read too much into this! I actually dont understand why people use opks to test, other than for a fun experiment, however if you are seriuosly testing for pregnancy why not use an HPT? Afterall an opk only indicates LH surge, it doesnt definitely confirm ovualtion.

I hope you do get the result you want but I would try an hpt. Good luck!


----------



## Martine31

Nicolalmn, good point maybe I have missed the point here, are you trying to confirm ovualtion, in whcih case the line must be darker than the control. Either way hoep you get the result you want.


----------



## Megg33k

No... LOL The experiment is to see if we can watch OPKs change over the course of the week or so before hopefully a BFP. Its not really about using it instead of an HPT to confirm pregnancy. Its to see what they do as we hopefully approach a BFP on an HPT. Really its so I can sit around and speculate on something in the 2ww so it might go by quicker and it feeds the POAS addiction. Does that make sense? Maybe it doesn't! LOL


----------



## tinybutterfly

Martine, it's just for fun and giggles, a way to prevent to use up all our hpt's before af is actually due,
opk's are sooo much cheaper too hehehehe, so it's not that much of a waste


----------



## WannaB

OMG you are being an evil influence TripleB!!!:rofl: I nearly had her to breaking point and now look what you have done!:rofl: I agree wait till Friday that line isnt dark enough to get a + on a hpt!!! Damn did I say dont test??!! I must be coming down with something!:rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

LOL I dunno, Michelle! I'm not sure that I believe these tests work much at all! I wish I had someone else who could pee on one and see what it said for them. I want to see an actual LINE on one of the ones from MY envelope of them! I think they're screwy! The line on the other brand was WAY darker than this one ever dreamed of being if you noticed! What gives with that? *resists the urge to buy more of that other brand*

P.S. I sort of promised someone I'd test tomorrow... So, I might do it anyway!


----------



## WannaB

Well you know what happened when I did this experiment, they were snow white before I got my bfp! The cycle I didnt get one the buggers were nearly +!:haha:


----------



## Martine31

Megg33k said:


> No... LOL The experiment is to see if we can watch OPKs change over the course of the week or so before hopefully a BFP. Its not really about using it instead of an HPT to confirm pregnancy. Its to see what they do as we hopefully approach a BFP on an HPT. Really its so I can sit around and speculate on something in the 2ww so it might go by quicker and it feeds the POAS addiction. Does that make sense? Maybe it doesn't! LOL

I understand that its for fun, so long as you know there is a lh surge before AF. FX!


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, Martine... I know there is. Thanks! :)

Michelle - Maybe the supreme negativeness should be sighted as a good thing then! LOL


----------



## TripleB

WannaB said:


> OMG you are being an evil influence TripleB!!!:rofl: I nearly had her to breaking point and now look what you have done!:rofl: I agree wait till Friday that line isnt dark enough to get a + on a hpt!!! Damn did I say dont test??!! I must be coming down with something!:rofl:

Haha - sorry hun! What's the chance of her not testing tomorrow anyway? Roughly zero I'd say! X


----------



## aussiettc

Master, i have found an ipod which has a video feed so if anyone can tell me how to up load it i can post my tests for the last couple of days. :happydance::haha:

i think test especially if you have a couple of internet cheepee dip tests, use the dip tests and save the other for friday. :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Uhm.. video feed? Uhm... err... not sure? :( I fail! LOL

The test I'm using was $1! I think I'll go ahead and sacrifice it! :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

Today...

OPK on top, HPT on bottom
https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2755/4439977267_5b4114d880.jpg

Same but close-up
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4037/4439977287_6bd92ec998.jpg

HPT
https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2754/4439977307_95a6aed731.jpg


----------



## Charliemarina

hey megg huns sorry havent been on back now just been real busy :hugs:
also huns gonna be totally honest i dnt see anything in the HPT test but then im a firm believer that for early testing (b4 af due) u should use a good test like frer or something supermarket , walmart??? we have those dollar tree tests in our pound store and if honest i think there good but not as good as some say in personal experience.

also huns u not out yet even with :bfn: if u remember i had bfn at 12,13 and 14dpo but very faint :bfp: 15dpo with last preg.

yay my opk mission for ov will be starting in 3 days :yipee: cd7 here and if honest OMG could it feel any longer to wait for ov :hissy: lol xx


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah.. I know I'm not out of the running just yet. lol I'm just going to hold off until 18dpo if no AF and temp is still high. I forgot to do my OPK this morning. Oops! But, if you're pre-ov OPK mission starts in 3 days, since I only have 2 OPKs left... I'll do one tomorrow, and then skip Saturday and do the last one on Sunday... Then you get to start yours on Monday! That should keep you occupied, yeah? LOL


----------



## Charliemarina

ohhh indeed it will huns and bad you for forgetting ur opk today :growlmad::rofl:

i wasnt sure weather to post my opks here as its a hpt vs opk thread people might get confused and think my ov is pregnancy :shrug: well i suppose i could do it just until one of us back testing for preg again??? lol

i just cannot wait to poas im so bored got some bedding in last night but hey its way early i just wanted some :winkwink:

keeping my fingers (and legs for now LOL) crossed huns for u :flow:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, sweetie! I know! How dare I forget to test? LOL 

If you want, you could just change the title of the thread while you're doing your OPKs as OPKs! LOL You could just make it "Fun with OPKs" instead of what it currently is or something! :)

And, practicing the BDing is good! Practice makes perfect! Haha!


----------



## Charliemarina

hey megg babes, yeah i think i will do that and change it later today, i looked ur chart huns and omg yay it looks fab temp still up it could be your month huns keeping everything crossed for you :winkwink: :flow: xx


----------



## Megg33k

Just OPK'd. Haven't had a chance to take a picture yet. I'm guessing today is my last day of doing this. My chart speaks volumes! :(


----------



## tinybutterfly

noooo not a drop!!!! *does not like*


----------



## TripleB

Booooooo! Ah Megg hunni - do you want me to reel off the stay-positive, onwards-and-upwards talk or just send you :hugs:? I'm going with the :hugs::

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, TripleB... The :hugs: are better!

Me either, TB! :(

I'm a bit down today suddenly! *sighs*


----------



## tinybutterfly

*goes to sit down on her knees in front of you*
*gently takes your arm and tries to take a peek at your face you're trying to hide behind your hair*
hey, we understand, we're here for you
guess your little one is still packing his/her bags and everything up there, whereever it is
that babies are before they are born,
maybe it's distracted playing a new game on the xbox360, might have missed the train...
whatever it is...i'm sure little one is looking at you and saying "oops, sorry mommy! but i'll be there soon!!!"


----------



## TripleB

Bless you TB. x


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> *goes to sit down on her knees in front of you*
> *gently takes your arm and tries to take a peek at your face you're trying to hide behind your hair*
> hey, we understand, we're here for you
> guess your little one is still packing his/her bags and everything up there, whereever it is
> that babies are before they are born,
> maybe it's distracted playing a new game on the xbox360, might have missed the train...
> whatever it is...i'm sure little one is looking at you and saying "oops, sorry mommy! but i'll be there soon!!!"

That made me cry, but not in a bad way. Thank you! :hugs: You're really a sweetheart! :flower:


----------



## aussiettc

:hugs: megg let hope its just a late implatation:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Yes, let's! LOL :hugs:


----------



## Charliemarina

hey megg huns, am i missing something here?? i see ur chart 14dpo and no af why have u not tested yet lady?? i do hope she stays away :winkwink: :hugs: xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

she's waiting for 18dpo to test.... brave women!


----------



## Megg33k

TB is right! I'm waiting! I tested BFN at 11dpo and didn't like it! LOL Of course, I think AF was due like 2 days ago or something! But, I'm a rebel! :winkwink: 

Oops! Never managed a pic of OPK from yesterday. Not much to look at, I swear! I'll see if I can find where I set it and get a pic today! LOL


----------



## aussiettc

OK silly question how much LH do you have in your system just befoer and during AF???

Oh and congrats Megg

By the way how do you post pic's as DH is home now and i have my camera back


----------



## Megg33k

Uhm.. Go to "Go Advanced" and then click on the paperclip and pick the photo you want to attach!

No clue how much you have before AF, hun! Thanks though! :hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

Hi girls
Being that DH is back i finally have a camera again so here are my OPKs the one with the red dots are from O week with the dot being O day.

Have a look and tell me what you think. Also the day that there are two is because i switched brands so just to make sure we had a good test i did both with the same pee.:thumbup:

Who know whats going on here??? but its keeping me busy and i'm not wasting any hpt. 
Its been exactly 4 weeks since i lost my little peanut so i'm not sure when i'll test, but at this stage on sign of AF


FORGOT to add that ff has me o'ing 2 days later (cd18 instead of cd16) than i think cause i was sick on that day, cd16 is also the day after i got my positive OPK (one with red dot)
 



Attached Files:







opks.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 26









opkk at o.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Megg33k

I'm not sure what's going on either, but its entertaining! LOL


----------



## tinybutterfly

so Meg, if you pee on an OPK now, what does it do?


----------



## Megg33k

No clue! It was still pretty faint last time I did it! I can try another one when I eventually try another FRER! But, that might be a while. Actually, I think I only have 1 OPK left! LOL


----------



## tinybutterfly

2 more days untill the FRER?


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> 2 more days untill the FRER?

For me? Noooo! lol I'll be waiting at least a week or two. I refuse to stress myself out over my line strength. I just can't! I'm happy as is for the moment! :happydance:


----------



## tinybutterfly

aaaah ok :) i thought you were going to use the FRER on your 18dpo mark
but two weeks it is... heeey that's about when i'm supposed to test, whooohoo!!


----------



## Charliemarina

hey TB sorry to see u got a pos opk then ur body didnt follow with ov, that happens to me alot huns but i do in fact go on to get another pos opk (normally darker than first) then i do go onto ov, i get feeling its a gear up that fails when this happens, so keep using opk huns as u will find it go pos again and temps will drop rise accordingly and omg megg i cant believe it huns yay for your :bfp: and u better post that frer in here to lady, well done :friends:


----------



## Megg33k

TB - Yeah, I just ended up using one at 15dpo. And, once I saw a line, I'm done for a while! Trying not to stress! It's hard enough as it is! I can't obsess over lines! LOL Maybe we can test together in 2 weeks! LOL


----------



## Martine31

Megg33k said:


> TB - Yeah, I just ended up using one at 15dpo. And, once I saw a line, I'm done for a while! Trying not to stress! It's hard enough as it is! I can't obsess over lines! LOL Maybe we can test together in 2 weeks! LOL

At 18dpo you should be getting a good strong line! Go for it!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Martine31 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> TB - Yeah, I just ended up using one at 15dpo. And, once I saw a line, I'm done for a while! Trying not to stress! It's hard enough as it is! I can't obsess over lines! LOL Maybe we can test together in 2 weeks! LOL
> 
> At 18dpo you should be getting a good strong line! Go for it!!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I know "should"... It doesn't always seem to work that way for me. Just avoiding the stress of it all. A line is a line... and no AF! So, I'm happy with that for now! I don't feel like I need anything else just yet! :happydance:


----------



## Martine31

Good luck for when you do.:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

Charliemarina said:


> hey TB sorry to see u got a pos opk then ur body didnt follow with ov, that happens to me alot huns but i do in fact go on to get another pos opk (normally darker than first) then i do go onto ov, i get feeling its a gear up that fails when this happens, so keep using opk huns as u will find it go pos again and temps will drop rise accordingly and omg megg i cant believe it huns yay for your :bfp: and u better post that frer in here to lady, well done :friends:

oh, i did O actually, my temps are just not accurate at all.
sunday i slept 3 hours, and i've been covering/uncovering myself during the night constantly (as in, all month, i try to temp 5 minutes after i covered myself up again, but sometimes that just isn't doable),
obviously my temps will be lower than they would be if i throw away all my blankets,
i'll just wait to see if FF follows, otherwise i'm going to put in the adjusted temps again (then i do have my CH's)
but all in all i don't really care much about my temps at this point, i just take them so i can make my chart but i'm not obsessing over my chart this month


----------



## aussiettc

So i have still been doing my OPK test in the afternoon cause that was the plan all along to see what my cycle is like. And the last 4 days a have a faint line, when the 3 days before nothing . So i caved on monday night and did a HPT :bfn: :cry: So i feel like a failure this cycle. NO BFP and no AF looks like i'm heading back down the long road of TTC again. So disapointed right now almost ready to crack a bottle of wine and drown my sorrow in the whole thing, I'm so over it at the moment, just the thought of it taking another 6 years again has me crying for hours.

Sorry about the rant girls just needed to get it out


----------



## Megg33k

Uhm... excuse me! I tested BFN at 11dpo! So, why are you going to go and throw the PMA out, hmmm? That is NO apprentice of MINE! You pick up your PMA, dust it off, and you get your chin up, missy! :hugs: Test again in 2-3 days! Love and dust to you!


----------



## aussiettc

Megg33k said:


> Uhm... excuse me! I tested BFN at 11dpo! So, why are you going to go and throw the PMA out, hmmm? That is NO apprentice of MINE! You pick up your PMA, dust it off, and you get your chin up, missy! :hugs: Test again in 2-3 days! Love and dust to you!

Yes Master:rofl: Thanks Megg:thumbup: i needed that, i almost :cry:when i read it. Where would i be without you. OK PMA back, cause i dont have AF or any signs of AF and there is no reason why this isn't my month. The count down begins to test day on 31 march!!!!!:cool:


----------



## tinybutterfly

Megg33k said:


> Uhm... excuse me! I tested BFN at 11dpo! So, why are you going to go and throw the PMA out, hmmm? That is NO apprentice of MINE! You pick up your PMA, dust it off, and you get your chin up, missy! :hugs: Test again in 2-3 days! Love and dust to you!

quoting bc it's awesome!!! hahahahaaa


----------



## aussiettc

it is isn't it. And i really needed a kick up the pants too. I'm now feeling much better and still very hopeful that i'll be getting my BFP this cycle:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Yay! That's my girl! :hugs: And your chart is still fabulous! :D


----------



## aussiettc

HI girls
so i'm still positive today that i may get my BFP soon. :thumbup:I'm acutally super positive. I am still getting faint lines on the OPKs and my temp took another rise today so signs are pointing upwards. I'm actually feeling quite tired at the moment and may head to bed soon to try and get some sleep.:sleep:

I also just got some good news. my mum called, cause she live in South Australia to say she is coming to visit me in 2 months for my admission to the NSW Bar. I'm so excited cause WHEN i get my BFP this month i'll be about 10 to 12 weeks by then and ablle to tell them in person. Could the timing get any better!!! Actually it does cause my ceremony is on 21 may, my DS is 10 on 22 may and my step father's birthday is 23 may. It will be an awsome weekend can't wait. Its been over a year since i last saw my mummy.:happydance:

I'm now down to six days for testing, although with all the BFP floating around i'm almost tempted to test today but i won't cause its to early and i gotta keep my mood on a high for the next week!!!:yipee::headspin::wohoo:


----------



## tinybutterfly

exciting!!!!

omg, how do you survive not seeing your mom for so long? must be hard!!!
thankgod for phonecalls and skype (if your mom can master that... i know mine would have a hard time with that hehehe)


----------



## Charliemarina

well girls looks like ov is coming for me 4 days early yay today is cd14 and i getting pos opks, well not actually a total pos (for me) but there positive, after taking one this morning with FMU and getting the last test u see in pic i just know my TRUE pos will be that urine works same for me everytime lol so what u think girls??? bedding here we come :yipee:

here are the piccys, the last test was this mornings with FMU will post SMU later when done it YAY so happy....now where is my OH hmmmmm :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00709.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 7









DSC00711.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 10









DSC00710.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## aussiettc

Charliemarina said:


> well girls looks like ov is coming for me 4 days early yay today is cd14 and i getting pos opks, well not actually a total pos (for me) but there positive, after taking one this morning with FMU and getting the last test u see in pic i just know my TRUE pos will be that urine works same for me everytime lol so what u think girls??? bedding here we come :yipee:
> 
> here are the piccys, the last test was this mornings with FMU will post SMU later when done it YAY so happy....now where is my OH hmmmmm :winkwink:

I thought you weren't supposed to use FMU for OPK isn't it suppost to be after 10am and befor 8pm????

Hey Megg what day did you get your BFP???


----------



## Charliemarina

aussiettc said:


> Charliemarina said:
> 
> 
> well girls looks like ov is coming for me 4 days early yay today is cd14 and i getting pos opks, well not actually a total pos (for me) but there positive, after taking one this morning with FMU and getting the last test u see in pic i just know my TRUE pos will be that urine works same for me everytime lol so what u think girls??? bedding here we come :yipee:
> 
> here are the piccys, the last test was this mornings with FMU will post SMU later when done it YAY so happy....now where is my OH hmmmmm :winkwink:
> 
> I thought you weren't supposed to use FMU for OPK isn't it suppost to be after 10am and befor 8pm????
> 
> Hey Megg what day did you get your BFP???Click to expand...



your right huns ur NOT ment to use OPK with FMU due to LH sythenising in ur system in the night but im normally up for hour b4 i gof or my FMU and in the past iv had many FMU OPK go pos thats the only reason i do it, and as u can see it works for me due to not peeing soon as wake up, this afternoons will be even better like it normally is well fingers crossed im right :shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

aussiettc said:


> Charliemarina said:
> 
> 
> well girls looks like ov is coming for me 4 days early yay today is cd14 and i getting pos opks, well not actually a total pos (for me) but there positive, after taking one this morning with FMU and getting the last test u see in pic i just know my TRUE pos will be that urine works same for me everytime lol so what u think girls??? bedding here we come :yipee:
> 
> here are the piccys, the last test was this mornings with FMU will post SMU later when done it YAY so happy....now where is my OH hmmmmm :winkwink:
> 
> I thought you weren't supposed to use FMU for OPK isn't it suppost to be after 10am and befor 8pm????
> 
> *Hey Megg what day did you get your BFP???*Click to expand...

Sunday @ 15dpo! :)


----------



## Charliemarina

hey girls well i was most defiantly right YAY i took another OPK b4 i had a nap i have a terrible cold and here is what i got a beaming bright pos opk and a load of cm starting to so im very VERY happy here is the pics, its dry as i just picked it now hours after it was done but its still very clear its pos and lovely and dark :winkwink:

second from bottom is today FMU and bottom is SMU today xx
 



Attached Files:







Picture 001.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 4









Picture 003.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 10









Picture 004.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! That's a definite positive! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Charliemarina

Megg33k said:


> Ooh! That's a definite positive! Gorgeous!!!

i know isnt it just :thumbup::yipee: just wish it was a hpt now :rofl: roll on 2ww this cycle is MINE!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Megg33k

It is yours!!! :)


----------



## aussiettc

TB - my mums live interstate for 10 years now and as DH family is interstate as well i kinda like being alone, so no biggy. We talk usually once a weeek or so. My mum hasn't got skype and i dont see it happening anytime soon.

Cool Megg i should be about 17dpo when i test on Monday (australia time)

Charlie - it deffinatley works for you. i dont get strong lines when i do my OPKs but then i can't not drink for like more that 30 mins other wise i get dehydrated and sick. Congrats on the + OPK now get in that bedroom and get it ON!!!:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

BFP :dust: for Monday (Aussie time)! Yay! I get to know what happened Monday when its still Sunday! :D


----------



## aussiettc

Totallly off the topic but how do you get one of those RUBY'S ARMY banners. I would like to put one up cause after reading her story i am now onn 5mg of folate and thinks the more people that know the better
:thumbup:


----------



## groovygrl

Looking really promising Aussie :thumbup: fx'd for you

Deb-very groovy darker lines on OPK. get dancing sister! :happydance:

congrats on all the BFP's here. WOW! how cool! Really gives me hope.

How you feeling Megg? 

xo ladies :flower:


----------



## aussiettc

So i'm back to no lines again on my OPKs. I've gone from faint to no lines again. I dont think i'm the right person to do this experiment. So as of tomorrow i'm going to give up on the OPK as far as this experiment goes and contiune only for my own knowledge to see if i can work out if they will give me signs about my cycle. I still have a PMA and beliieve i'm still in with a chance as far as my BFP this month goes. :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Aussie - The banner can be found here:

Small: https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2780/4369372939_7fff8b371a_o.jpg

CODE (no *'s): [*img]https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2780/4369372939_7fff8b371a_o.jpg[*/img] 

Medium: https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2787/4369372927_30f42333c2_o.jpg

CODE (no *'s): [*img]https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2787/4369372927_30f42333c2_o.jpg[*/img]

Large: https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4062/4370121600_9b9ba7c1c0_o.jpg

CODE (no *'s): [*img]https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4062/4370121600_9b9ba7c1c0_o.jpg[*/img]

I'm not super crazy and know that off the top of my head... they just happen to be on my Flickr! LOL

Groovy - Hope you get it this time! :hugs: I'm good, thanks! :)


----------



## aussiettc

Thanks for that megg. i have now updated my avatar to sometthing worth while. :happydance::thumbup:

ATM i'm feeling some cramping but not painfull just kinda annoying but they have been happening for a few days now so no biggy. Still no sign of AF and things still looking great. :thumbup: I know that when i get my BFP that i'll have some cramping every few weeks or so cause my last 3 kiddies were delivered by C-section so lots of scar tissuee to stretch.

Silly question can your temp stay high and you still get AF, not that i think she coming just would like to know. :wohoo::loopy:


----------



## Charliemarina

aussiettc said:


> Thanks for that megg. i have now updated my avatar to sometthing worth while. :happydance::thumbup:
> 
> ATM i'm feeling some cramping but not painfull just kinda annoying but they have been happening for a few days now so no biggy. Still no sign of AF and things still looking great. :thumbup: I know that when i get my BFP that i'll have some cramping every few weeks or so cause my last 3 kiddies were delivered by C-section so lots of scar tissuee to stretch.
> 
> Silly question can your temp stay high and you still get AF, not that i think she coming just would like to know. :wohoo::loopy:

oh huns im so glad its not just me with the horrible stretching feeling after c-sections. iv had both my kiddies by c-section and when preg it can be quite painful dont u think?
i also get quite painful on my scar when af is here or day b4 she due which dont help with trying work out if got :bfp: or not as it hurts for both :rofl:

also huns about the temp and af thing, my temp sometimes stays up till day after af has shown, its pain as i normally get very excited seeing the high temp to stand up and there she is but guaranteed temp down by cd2 xxxxx

got say wish i knew what actually giving birth feels like, i know what labour is like only to well what with having a 24 hour labour then c-section with son but id love to actually give birth to a child would be amazing, im not to posh to push im just not allowed anymore LOL


----------



## Megg33k

Looks good Aussie... and AF can show with a high temp... but i'll usually comes down pretty quickly after she shows. I've seen some go past CD2, but it's always down by the time the bleeding goes.


----------



## aussiettc

Charlie- i know pain with or without a BFP is annoying sometime. And the whole labour for hours just to have a c-section again, i gave up after 2 labours of 22 hours and 18 hours and still 2 c-sections:growlmad:, #3 was straight c/s and next one will be to.

So i had a temp drop today but i'm thinking its because i temped at 6am instead of 7 and didn't get that much sleep really. I have been on the go all day sine 6:30 when we were out the door getting last minute things before DS hockey game at 8am which ment we had to be there by 7:30.

DD slept in our bed last night and was kicking and slapping me. just to get some rest i slept across the foot of the bed untill DH kicked me in the head, but i punched him in the lag back so it didn't happen again. 

I'm so tired and worn out as i only just got time to rest at 7:30pm:sleep: where are you i need you now!!!!! But must eat dinner firstl. Although DH did say after 3 days of nothing he was gonna jump me whether i was awake or not, don't really care as long as i get some sleep

I'm not sure i'll be testing on monday might try and wait longer just seee how long i can go without testing, cause it wont happen again.


----------



## Charliemarina

aussiettc said:


> Charlie- i know pain with or without a BFP is annoying sometime. And the whole labour for hours just to have a c-section again, i gave up after 2 labours of 22 hours and 18 hours and still 2 c-sections:growlmad:, #3 was straight c/s and next one will be to.
> 
> So i had a temp drop today but i'm thinking its because i temped at 6am instead of 7 and didn't get that much sleep really. I have been on the go all day sine 6:30 when we were out the door getting last minute things before DS hockey game at 8am which ment we had to be there by 7:30.
> 
> DD slept in our bed last night and was kicking and slapping me. just to get some rest i slept across the foot of the bed untill DH kicked me in the head, but i punched him in the lag back so it didn't happen again.
> 
> I'm so tired and worn out as i only just got time to rest at 7:30pm:sleep: where are you i need you now!!!!! But must eat dinner firstl. Although DH did say after 3 days of nothing he was gonna jump me whether i was awake or not, don't really care as long as i get some sleep
> 
> I'm not sure i'll be testing on monday might try and wait longer just seee how long i can go without testing, cause it wont happen again.

hey huns, well after the first c-section and labour i decided i wasnt doing that again, the labour was traumatic and my son was big (8lb 6oz)...i was told due to my size being so small that my actual pelvic hole was not big enough for him to fit through :wacko: (found this out after pushing him for 2 and half hours :hissy:), after the c-section i noticed he had a huge lump on his head, being only 17 i freaked out badly, turns out it was a haematoma (build up of fluid) on his skull where i had been pushing and pushing him for hours and he was hitting his head on my pelvic bone (he was also facing the wrong way) the fluid built up to protect his skull but i was not impressed with how it happened, i told them b4 pushing something isnt right i need help and they said no im fine carry on, it took 8 months for the fluid to totally go away but thankfully no damage to his head thanks to the fluid :thumbup:
so as u can imagine with my daughter i opted for a c-section without labour trial first, i mean what was the point if she was over 8lb same thing would have happened, got say i glad i did opt for section as my belly was alot smaller than with my son and i was thinking about trying to have her naturally, but chickened out,.. luckily i did she was also 8lb 3oz :wacko:
why for such a small person do i have big babies :shrug: LOL


----------



## aussiettc

charlie - i know, my ds was 10bl but his head never dropped below my spine during the entire labour. :nope:i dont think i every had a channce of having him naturally. With DD i wanted to try just so i knew i'ld given it a go and could say i tried my best, it was a personal thing for me . Didn't have a chance as she got stuck in my pelvis, she was 8lb 10oz and 2 wweks early by choice, DS2 was staight c/s and waighted 8lb 8oz and 2.5 weeks early, so glad i did straigt c/s with him cause i got spend more time with him afterwards in post op feeding. Such a lovely time.

on a notheer note i'm geting some weird uncomfortable pain down there but inside (sorry TMI) has anyone else had this???:shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

aussiettc said:


> charlie - i know, my ds was 10bl but his head never dropped below my spine during the entire labour. :nope:i dont think i every had a channce of having him naturally. With DD i wanted to try just so i knew i'ld given it a go and could say i tried my best, it was a personal thing for me . Didn't have a chance as she got stuck in my pelvis, she was 8lb 10oz and 2 wweks early by choice, DS2 was staight c/s and waighted 8lb 8oz and 2.5 weeks early, so glad i did straigt c/s with him cause i got spend more time with him afterwards in post op feeding. Such a lovely time.
> 
> on a notheer note *i'm geting some weird uncomfortable pain down there but inside (sorry TMI) has anyone else had this*???:shrug:

Not TMI! *nods* Uhm... You'd have to explain it better before I could know if I've ever had it! :hugs: I very well might have! What's it feel like?


----------



## aussiettc

Megg33k said:


> aussiettc said:
> 
> 
> on a notheer note *i'm geting some weird uncomfortable pain down there but inside (sorry TMI) has anyone else had this*???:shrug:
> 
> Not TMI! *nods* Uhm... You'd have to explain it better before I could know if I've ever had it! :hugs: I very well might have! What's it feel like?Click to expand...

i dont know how to explain it. Maybe like a pressure l;ike someone trying to spread it apart from the inside???? not sure but its stopped so hope that good


By the way Megg when are you going to the Dr's or at least testing again??

ATM i had another rise today, which is great after yesturdays dip from taking my temp an hour early. took my temp at 7 which is my normal time so things are still looking great here. however i think i might hold out a bit longet than monday. we'll have to see how i feel tomorrow. hope everyone is well and doing fine


----------



## aussiettc

Ok girls i caved and did a test today using FMU and it was a :bfn:and since i'm 16dpo and still no sign of :af: i think i need some :help

There wasn't even a hint of a line so who knows where i'm at right now:shrug:

But i still have a PMA it might have been a really really late implantation, if not if the witch woulld just come so i can get back to a new cycle again that would be great. If its not this cycle we're gonna try EPO and flaxseed and PRESEED to give us thhe best shot possible.


----------



## Megg33k

I think the pain sounded like a good sign. I don't like that your test was BFN though! Try again in 2 days! :)

Uhm... I won't get into the MW until 10 weeks... That's just the way it is. Testing again? I don't know... I like the sound of 7 weeks gone for re-testing! LOL I'm really not too concerned with it at this point. My crappy but definitely there line + lack of AF + things I feel daily = no doubts! LOL


----------



## aussiettc

Sorry to say that i think the OPK's as HPT did actually work by not showing up cause the witch got me today. So i can start a new cycle and begin on my happy journey again.:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, no!!! :hugs: I'm sorry, honey! xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Can I ask a question on here since you all use ov sticks (feel free to tell me to start a new thread).

Do you all get positive ovulation sticks? I have never seen one positive but I know I ovulate every month. I got positive sticks on day 6 of this cycle because I still had hcg in my system from Isabella. Now they show just one line - shouldn't they always have two but just not as dark as each other. 

Is it possible to ovulate without ever seeing a positive stick?


----------



## debgreasby

sometimes mine aren't totally positive. i usually count the darkest one lol. mine don't always have 2 lines either.


----------



## Charliemarina

hey girls sorry havent been on for bit back now :thumbup:
so im 3dpo and bored but yay for CH today and chart looking nice i like it lol

ok i have a question....do ya all want me to try the experiment again from 5dpo? the reason i say 5dpo is bcoz it takes that amount of time for my surge to go bk down so opks are still pretty strong right now at 5dpo they seem to settle so what ya think anyone up for watching the long process again???? :rofl:


----------



## selina3127

yeah i'm always same as you always a line there and positive opks since friday now and no signs of them fading lol, i'm 3dpo now so will do it with ya when my surge settles xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Vickieh1981 said:


> Can I ask a question on here since you all use ov sticks (feel free to tell me to start a new thread).
> 
> Do you all get positive ovulation sticks? I have never seen one positive but I know I ovulate every month. I got positive sticks on day 6 of this cycle because I still had hcg in my system from Isabella. Now they show just one line - shouldn't they always have two but just not as dark as each other.
> 
> Is it possible to ovulate without ever seeing a positive stick?

I've never seen a positive ovulation test... EVER! This includes when I was testing 2-3 times a day... :wacko:


----------



## Vickieh1981

So given that I have never used them before regularly (have done them now and then and never seen a positive) then I shouldn't put everything into them? If I think I am ov'g then it is possible without them being positive.


----------



## Megg33k

Vickieh1981 said:


> So given that I have never used them before regularly (have done them now and then and never seen a positive) then I shouldn't put everything into them? If I think I am ov'g then it is possible without them being positive.

Absolutely, honey! Definitely don't put everything into them. In fact, they can't even confirm that someone is ovulating. They can only show that the LH surge has taken place and ovulation may be soon. A positive doesn't mean that it actually happens.


----------



## aussiettc

Charliemarina said:


> hey girls sorry havent been on for bit back now :thumbup:
> so im 3dpo and bored but yay for CH today and chart looking nice i like it lol
> 
> ok i have a question....do ya all want me to try the experiment again from 5dpo? the reason i say 5dpo is bcoz it takes that amount of time for my surge to go bk down so opks are still pretty strong right now at 5dpo they seem to settle so what ya think anyone up for watching the long process again???? :rofl:

i'm up for watching the long ride again. it will keep me occupied untill i O.:happydance: Glad your back too.


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah! Definitely do it again! :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hoping this one leads to your BFP!! I will be stalking.:)


----------



## Charliemarina

ok girls :wohoo: so glad u all up for it, im 4dpo today and im gonna opk later just to see if surge has settled now and if so then proceed to experiment number 2 tomorrow YAY.
i really hope im not tempting fate now for another BFN, oh well who cares COME ON :bfp: 
xx


----------



## debgreasby

Count me in for the experiment too! 3dpo, still getting light lines. Fx'd for us!


----------



## Charliemarina

debgreasby said:


> Count me in for the experiment too! 3dpo, still getting light lines. Fx'd for us!

hey debs how u doing u feeling any better today hun?

also yay we are only 1 day apart, i done opk this morning with FMU as thats what i use for preg testing with opks as LH is lowest then (although mines always bloody highish :hissy:) and my surge has defo dropped bk down now so as from tomorrow i be sticking them down and posting daily for u girls. :)

so deb are u going to join me and post opks daily, that would be very good as then we can obsess over each other.

aussie huns- i glad i bk too :winkwink:

megg- yay u still here :kiss:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg33k said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> So given that I have never used them before regularly (have done them now and then and never seen a positive) then I shouldn't put everything into them? If I think I am ov'g then it is possible without them being positive.
> 
> Absolutely, honey! Definitely don't put everything into them. In fact, they can't even confirm that someone is ovulating. They can only show that the LH surge has taken place and ovulation may be soon. A positive doesn't mean that it actually happens.Click to expand...

Oh cool thanks.


----------



## debgreasby

Yeah, i'll post daily from 5DPO .. might do an IC at the same time, just for fun. Not relying on them after all the evaps last cycle. Been and stocked up on Superdrug tests so i'll start on them at the weekend.


----------



## debgreasby

Feeling loads better today, thanks. The pain is bearable now. Was in tears everytime i went for a wee yesterday :( Just hope these antibiotics don't spoil things! They're "baby friendly" so fingers crossed.


----------



## Charliemarina

debgreasby said:


> Feeling loads better today, thanks. The pain is bearable now. Was in tears everytime i went for a wee yesterday :( Just hope these antibiotics don't spoil things! They're "baby friendly" so fingers crossed.

so glad u feeling better huns and i know what ya mean with the bloody IC's they evaped everytime for me dnt use them now LOL.
and if they baby friendly huns there perfectly fine iv had them through my daughters preg just the only thing i found was the THRUSH came whilst on them :hissy: xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Boo to thrush - the only time i get it is when i'm pregnant. Ooooh i want thrush!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm still here! Just waiting to watch the show! *eats popcorn*


----------



## Charliemarina

Megg33k said:


> I'm still here! Just waiting to watch the show! *eats popcorn*

oh megg u never fail to crack me up :rofl:, witty woman you :kiss: LOL

and Debs- come on thrush COME ON!!!!! :rofl: that sounds wrong dnt it :rofl:


----------



## debgreasby

So so wrong! Told DH i want thrush - he thinks i've lost the plot - maybe i have???


----------



## aussiettc

Charliemarina said:


> and Debs- come on thrush COME ON!!!!! :rofl: that sounds wrong dnt it :rofl:

Girls that justs sound so bad......
i cant wait for the show to start. But i'll be traveling interstate so i'm not sure how much i'll get to see. :dohh:


----------



## debgreasby

Stupid phone is refusing to connect so can't upload pics. 

Nothing to see lol, OPK definite BFN. 

Massive temp dip this morning, FF took away my Xhairs! Not impressed so i put them back in - up yours FF!!


----------



## Megg33k

debgreasby said:


> Stupid phone is refusing to connect so can't upload pics.
> 
> Nothing to see lol, OPK definite BFN.
> 
> Massive temp dip this morning, *FF took away my Xhairs! Not impressed so i put them back in - up yours FF!!*

Love that! :rofl:


----------



## debgreasby

Let the obsession begin!!
 



Attached Files:







Photo0311.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 35


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo! I love this game! :)


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> Stupid phone is refusing to connect so can't upload pics.
> 
> Nothing to see lol, OPK definite BFN.
> 
> Massive temp dip this morning, FF took away my Xhairs! Not impressed so i put them back in - up yours FF!!

FPMSL. Excellent. FF is not always right anyway. I changed my cross hairs with Isabellas pregnancy because I knew and the scan proved me right (stupid FF trying to take 2 days off my pregnancy lol)


----------



## aussiettc

woohoo i get to see at least the start of the fun.:happydance:


----------



## debgreasby

Today's instalment, 5dpo. :coffee:
 



Attached Files:







Photo0312.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Charliemarina

girls im so sorry iv not posted no tests my net is down and using my sisters lappy and net but she leaving today :( mine wont be fixed till tue -wed argh, iv taken 2 opks and both very light still will try post pics using phone today yay xxxx and deb go girl u using hpt too....so exciting :)


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! Hurry back to our e-world, Charlie! I can't have you gone for too awfully long! :hugs:

Deb - Love this game! :)


----------



## KimmyB

I'm still stalking girls...Good luck! Also just wanted to let you know that I pee'd on my last CBFM stick the other day (after I got my positive HPT) and both lines were the darkest blues I've ever seen! so just proves it does work!


----------



## selina3127

hi girls i'm 6dpo now and still getting very positive opk's whats that all about lol xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Ooh that's a bit weird!


----------



## selina3127

it is weird and last night had lots of pink discharge hopin it's a good sign x


----------



## aussiettc

NOOOOOOOOOOOOooooo Charlie come back. I go interstate on Monday so i'll miss you to much:hugs:

At least my back is feeling better and i can walk to the loo today. Counld do that yesturday had to crawl:nope:


----------



## debgreasby

6 dpo, no change, can't find stupid pc lead!


----------



## Charliemarina

hey girls popped on for sec as i wont be able post my sticks and had let u know, this site when using phone wont let me attach anything :hissy: and my net here is down, im trying to use photobucket mobile but it not working how i would like as if i have a code i can post no probs :hissy: going try best i can get net sorted today OH's brother is gonna come see if it simple or needs the company for hoping it simple :winkwink:, ok i gonna do today opk then try again for posting them, i wont be off long girls if no luck the company coming tues or wed latest :)


----------



## aussiettc

good to here we miss you when your gone:thumbup:


----------



## debgreasby

nothing exciting to report, still can't find pc lead :(


----------



## Charliemarina

ok well my opk is a little darker and im still using my phone driving me mad but my chart is very diff pls look girls my rise is very consistent and temp are flat which is very not me hope it good 8dpo today yay x


----------



## debgreasby

Oooh how very interesting! Hate waiting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

:dust:


----------



## aussiettc

you'll be right charlie, you might get a late implatation dip soon and then you'll watch your temps soar to a new high:thumbup:

i leave tomorrow so i might not be back on about 2 weeks depending on when i get internet connection.


----------



## Megg33k

Oh no! Hurry back, hun! :hugs:


----------



## Charliemarina

no change in temps its very different oh please let it mean something x can't wait to be back girls been savin opk pic's to post wed x x


----------



## debgreasby

nothin to report from my tests. got af cramps now :(


----------



## aussiettc

Hi girls i'm back momentarily have limited connection so not sure when i'll be back. Deb lets hope the late dip in implatiation.
Charlie can't wait to see your picks. 
As for me my sleep patterns are all over the place and so is my temp. i have no idea whats going on.:dohh:


----------



## Charliemarina

yay im bk girls ok here are my pics and i have a progression yay and a good one so let me know what u think all are FMU taken and there from 9dpo onwards to 12dpo which is today last opk was taken this am with fresh fmu as we all of them xx:winkwink:
whats thinking ladies?????? come on humor me i got my net back YYYAAAYYYY

also OMG click on my chart iv never seen a chart like it from me before 
:yipee:
 



Attached Files:







Picture 2848.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 15









Picture 2849.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## debgreasby

looking good hunni! when can i tempt you to POAS???


----------



## Charliemarina

oh huns id do it now if wasnt so afraid of :bfn: i dnt have a test think i gonna see what temps and opks do till 14dpo (another 2 days) if darker still then defo be testing YAY, what about u huns af cramps mean NOTHING u get them in pregnancy too :winkwink:


----------



## debgreasby

Not feeling very hopeful i'm afraid :(

Keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## Megg33k

Looking good, Charlie! :hugs: Your chart is bizarre... in a good way though! LOL :)

Deb - No losing hope yet, honey! I refuse! :hugs:


----------



## Charliemarina

OMFG girls read my thread i cracked and tested and......:bfp: YAY

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-ovulation-test-gallery/307230-omg-omg-we-done.html

fair do the line is bloody faint on pic but not so much here its PINK and defo a bloody line im 100% up the duff OMG i gonna pass out i think YAY :yipee: 
girls thank u so so SOOOOOO much for ur support gonna keep opking to post here so u can see a good progression on themxxx


----------



## Loren

Charliemarina said:


> OMFG girls read my thread i cracked and tested and......:bfp: YAY
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-ovulation-test-gallery/307230-omg-omg-we-done.html
> 
> fair do the line is bloody faint on pic but not so much here its PINK and defo a bloody line im 100% up the duff OMG i gonna pass out i think YAY :yipee:
> girls thank u so so SOOOOOO much for ur support gonna keep opking to post here so u can see a good progression on themxxx

OH MY F**KING GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :yipee: :headspin: congratulations sweety soooo made up 4 u!!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Charliemarina

Loren said:


> Charliemarina said:
> 
> 
> OMFG girls read my thread i cracked and tested and......:bfp: YAY
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-ovulation-test-gallery/307230-omg-omg-we-done.html
> 
> fair do the line is bloody faint on pic but not so much here its PINK and defo a bloody line im 100% up the duff OMG i gonna pass out i think YAY :yipee:
> girls thank u so so SOOOOOO much for ur support gonna keep opking to post here so u can see a good progression on themxxx
> 
> OH MY F**KING GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :yipee: :headspin: congratulations sweety soooo made up 4 u!!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

you next babes :winkwink: and thank u xxxxx


----------



## Loren

i really hope so huni am only CD10-11 one of them lol.and ive had wierd feelings and brown smudge in underwer not on tissue on monday and light pink today :S only once and only a little :S its far too erly dont ya fink? lets just hope the ladies right who said ad ge my bfp this month and itd be sticky and a little dark haired girl :) soooooooooooo made up 4 u lvly xxxxxx


----------



## ablacketer

just wanna subscribe, Im 10 dpo and have had strong positive OPKs the last two days but yesterday POAS and got neg. I had a MC almost a month ago but I had my ov symptoms 10 days ago.


----------



## Megg33k

OMG OMG OMG!!! :yipee: Congrats, sweetheart! :happydance: Woohoo!!!


----------



## TripleB

Wow congrats charliemarina! You totally deserve it hun - sticky sticky sticky dust to you! xxx


----------



## selina3127

congrats charliemarina, so very happy for you, stick stick STICK !!!!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Charliemarina

didnt work out ladies i had a chemical OMG why is it always me? seriously i dont think it worth trying anymore 19 months 3 MC 2 chemicals god how am i still going i just want give up if honest :sad2: arghhhhhhhh


----------



## debgreasby

Don't give up hunni :hug:

Just ordered more opk's despite telling myself i wasn't going to this month hahaha


----------



## selina3127

:hugs: hunni xxxx so sorry xxxx


----------



## Charliemarina

hey girls thanks for the trying to make me feel better but everytime i think to myself in 5 months we hitting 2 years of trying i just think OMG OMG OMG, im starting to wonder if i now have some secondary infertility but i telling myself NO WAY i have 2 kids and nothing stopping me having my 3rd and last but something is stopping me and im scared to find out what :hissy:
i think once i hit the 2 year mark and nothing happened then i going searching for some answers xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I don't know if this is helpful... but your temp shifts aren't super high... So it could be as simple as low progesterone. It definitely causes early losses in many women and they don't know to look for it until something suggests it. But, the early losses with the fairly low temp shift could definitely be indicating it. Maybe you should check into 7dpo bloods?

:hugs: I'm sorry you're going through all of this again!


----------



## aussiettc

charlie :hugs::hugs: 

Girls i'm not sure i can do this anymore. with no sign of O weird temps this month i'm just not into it at the moment. everything over the last few weeks has just got me down to much to be TTC :cry: i dont think i'll ever got my BFP:nope:


----------



## Megg33k

You WILL! I promise, honey! :hugs: I wish I could say something more insightful!


----------



## debgreasby

:hug: Aussie, i know the feeling!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Sorry you are feeling down Aussie. You will get there hun.


----------



## aussiettc

:thumbup:Ohhhhhh you girl have made me smile at least. You have given me some hope it this testing time.:hugs: thanks i needed a little pick me up.


----------



## Mummytofour

Charlie, I agree with Megg, I too have low temp shifts and questionable ovulation signs with BBT so I started progesterone cream this cycle and my temps have shot up this morning to 36.8! Yay!
The last BFP I got in Oct which sadly ended in miscarriage was the only other time I have used the cream, so I deffo think it works.
I'm lucky I have a forward thinking gp in my practice who also believes in luteal phase defect which is pretty bloody amazing!!! LOL!

Aussie....big cyber hugs hunni (sorry but smilies don't wanna play ball on my iPhone)! I know it feels like swimming against a strong tide this TTC malarky, but all us girlies are here to give you all the swimming aids you'll ever need babe!


----------



## aussiettc

hi girls,
how is everyone? sorry i haven't been around the last few days but TTC has just gotten to me.

ATM i'm still waiting to O and on day 21 and its just a little annoying. i've had a bit of fun weekend with the family so i'm feeling a touch better. To make me feel even better i was looking after my friend 3 kids along with my 3 kids. it definaly make me want to have more kids and has given me a little more hope on this TTC journey. so thigs are looking clearer right now.


----------



## Megg33k

Glad to hear you're back on track! Sorry O is taking so long! :hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

thanks megg, i have a funny feeling that i won't O this cycle but thats ok, i go to the doctor tomorrow and hopefully get my referal to the gyno i want. :thumbup:

lat night i had a chat with DH and told him that i really want twins. that went down a treat:haha: i let him know that i'm going to tell the doctors that and ask for the more powerful drugs and that he needs to just agree with me and sit there and be quite. th good thing was he agreed to hold his tounge and not say anything to the doc's ao i have won a small battle there. To put it into context DH only wanted one child but agreed to #2 as our last, then agreed to #3 if he coould get the snip afterwards. he's now agreed to #4 but only cause i promised to get my tubes daone afterwards, mainly cause it will be my 4th c-section and its getting dangerous now. :nope: sometime i forget just how lovely my man is, and then he shows me in ways like this.:kiss::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! That's great that he's just agreeing! I love my man for that too! Haha!


----------



## aussiettc

i think he's realise there are somethings he can win and some that he should just go with the flow with. He is adourable though. 
yippy to having lovely men who are caring and understand us through our ttc journey:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Agreed!


----------



## aussiettc

i think i might O soon if i havent already going by what the dr said during my appointment today. so hopefully soon i an begin my OPK as HPTs again.


----------



## Megg33k

Just found the info about your appointment! Excellent! :hugs:


----------



## Charliemarina

hey ladies well i thinks its time to come bk, iv been avoiding here for so long (ok only a week or so lol) but feels like forever and i just cant stay away :winkwink:
im very laid bk this cycle about it all i cant be arsed with yet another heartbreaking cycle so im temping on odd days not obsessively like i used to then once ov confirmed i gonna stop temping.
i took first opk today and kinda glad i did as its nearly positive so looks like ov gonna be even earlier like cd13 :yipee: so im happy we started :sex: already as tomorrow should be opk pos day and cd13 ov day so got keep on him now :)
so how is everyone doing....
aussie- yay for ov coming and ur appointment hope all went well huns ;)

megg -how u getting on huns?

and debgreasby- hope see u bk here soon babes catch u on FB ;)


----------



## debgreasby

I'm here hunni, mostly lurking as not much happening yet.

Getting faint lines on OPK today so hopefully they will be positive today/tomorrow. Let the shagging commence!


----------



## Megg33k

Glad to see you back, Charlie! :hugs:

I'm good... Sleeping tons and a little cranky some days... but mostly good! LOL


----------



## aussiettc

:sex::spermy::dance::yipee: i'm getting it on so i can catch that eggy. give me about 5 more days and i should be posting OPK again. 

:dance::yipee:woohoo charlies back:happydance::happydance:


----------



## aussiettc

hi girls, so i'm 4dpo already and am going to start posting my opk tomorrow to see for fun if they do anything this cycle. I'm not to fussed either way (although i'm hoping for a BFP) cause i have my appointment on 3 may so i'll be able to start whatever meds i need before my next cycle.:thumbup:

can't wait to actually start posting OPK cause it will give me someting to do:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

I can't wait to stalk them! :)


----------



## aussiettc

Ok for all those want something to pass the time here are the start of my OPK . there are afew from the same day so just bear with me and i'll explain them all.

the third from the top is from 22nd April as in the one below it. 
the next few are for April 23 and the bottom for are for april 24, 25, 26 and 27
Oh and the blue one is the random faulty HPT i got the other day, just couldn't be bothered to try and remove it.
 



Attached Files:







opks from O to cd30.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 34


----------



## TripleB

I've said this before Aussie but that dodgy HPT is unbelievable! Its so pink! Hoping to see those OPKs get darker hun and a proper BFP in a week or so! xxx


----------



## aussiettc

thanks TrippleB i know its so dodgy. I had me going for a while then i added it to the OPK and it started me wondering. I think i'm going to take it to the gyno and ask his opinion on it to. hehe might as well get everything i can out of him. i hope to see them getting darker to. 

on another note i'm kind of wishing i didn't go riding the other day cause i've hurt my hip when i landed. it hasn't brusied or anything but it hurts when i sit a certain way. Oh well to late now.:dohh:


----------



## aussiettc

ok so the next installment should be up tomorrow. What does everyone think so far? i'm not seeing anything but then i neveer do so :shrug:


----------

